# Pix of SM Hot Mamas Dinner 2014



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

After the Progressive Club Show, 12 of us went to dinner (with Edith, Aolani and Sergio's mom, joining us for a few minutes before she had to get home to her handsome son) for our third SM Hot Mamas Dinner. These were indeed very hot mamas. :thumbsup:What a great evening.:thumbsup: The only thing that would have made it better was if even more SM members could have joined us (maybe next year)and a table where we could all talk to each other...this was one of those long tables, but people moved around a bit so that helped. You never feel like you get to talk to everyone enough at these dinners. 
Have to say again that my SM sisters are awesome and I'm so grateful that we found each other because of our little furballs. Otherwise we never would have met. BTW, I was wearing my Nationals Bling!!
Without further ado:

Here are Liza and Nida

Alice and Leslie

Here are Liza, Nida, Alice, Leslie, Tammy, Pat, Elaine, Linda, Diana, me and Donna. What a great group of women. So much fun! 

Here are Elaine and Pat or as I call them Lucy and Ethel. These are two besties if there ever were any!! :chili:

Elaine, Pat and Linda

Here are Liza, Nida, Alice, Leslie and Tammy

Here are Kerry, Elaine, Pat and Diana. Kerry - I look at your hat and it makes me think of the Olympics -- very Russian influenced and oh so beautiful!

Alice, Leslie and Tammy

Alice and I

Diana, me, Alice and Liza

Thanks for looking. :aktion033:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you for sharing, Sue! Great to see some old familiar faces


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

The dinner looked like soooo much fun. Maybe someday............ Enjoyed the pics Sue, thanks for posting them!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Great pictures Sue. Looked like everyone had a good time.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sue - thanks for posting. So many wonderful SM friends and family (and Elaine -- our honorary SM member). Everyone is looking beautiful. I'm so glad that so many were able to attend. And I, too, love beautiful Kerry's hat.

There are so many of you that aren't on SM nearly enough. But, of course, I keep up with you on FB.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks again for the awesome pics!! I love Kerry's hat..all of you look beautiful..:wub::wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Everyone looks so pretty ... truly SM Hot Mama's!

I already told Kerry that I love her hat, too!

Thank you so much, Sue, for sharing all of the pictures. They are wonderful, as usual!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

What a fantastic opportunity for all of you to meet up and have such a great time together!!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Love, love, love the pictures. So nice to put a name to the face. Sure looks like everyone had a great time. Thank you for sharing the pictures.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

We are a pretty good looking bunch, aren't we?!!.
Xoxoxooxox


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I had an AMAZING time at dinner with all of these sweet ladies. Thank you so much for planning the dinner, Sue. The restaurant, the food, the location, the company...everything was perfect. Thank you!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I loved your photos, seeing you all is the next best thing to being there. thanks for sharing all your fun with us. And yes, Kerry's hat is so nice and everyone looks great!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

zooeysmom said:


> Thank you for sharing, Sue! Great to see some old familiar faces


Elisabeth - I was going to try to put all the user names on but it took me long enough to just get the pix up. :blush: Figured most of us are on a first name basis. :thumbsup:


Maisie and Me said:


> The dinner looked like soooo much fun. Maybe someday............ Enjoyed the pics Sue, thanks for posting them!


Michelle - You're welcome. It was. It was a new restaurant this year closer to the venue and hotels and we got a prix fixe menu. The food was very good, nice variety, great service and for NYC prices, a decent deal.


Furbabies mom said:


> Great pictures Sue. Looked like everyone had a good time.


Debbie - we definitely did. Didn't want the evening to end.


Lacie's Mom said:


> Sue - thanks for posting. So many wonderful SM friends and family (and Elaine -- our honorary SM member). Everyone is looking beautiful. I'm so glad that so many were able to attend. And I, too, love beautiful Kerry's hat.
> 
> There are so many of you that aren't on SM nearly enough. But, of course, I keep up with you on FB.


Lynn - everyone looked great - mostly because they're beautiful AND didn't stop smiling. It was almost everyone who came in at least one of years past with the addition of Nida who decided to come up for it. I hope next year even more members come. And even though some are off SM and don't post I think a lot of them check in from time to time. If it wasn't for SM though our lives would be less rich!


aprilb said:


> Thanks again for the awesome pics!! I love Kerry's hat..all of you look beautiful..:wub::wub:


April - I think that Kerry looked like an exotic movie star in that hat. She's always beautiful...must be her insides showing. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Love her so much.:wub:She always makes me laugh and smile and sometimes cry.


Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Everyone looks so pretty ... truly SM Hot Mama's!
> 
> I already told Kerry that I love her hat, too!
> 
> Thank you so much, Sue, for sharing all of the pictures. They are wonderful, as usual!


You're very welcome, Marie. I know that was the day that Snowball was going to the vet and with all going on I didn't get to catch up until yesterday (on the road Saturday to VT). So glad he's good. :wub:


Snuggle's Mom said:


> What a fantastic opportunity for all of you to meet up and have such a great time together!!!


It really is. It's always an open invitation here on SM and it's one of those events people look forward to like Secret Santa, Nationals, and various meet ups. Love meeting each other.


KAG said:


> We are a pretty good looking bunch, aren't we?!!.
> Xoxoxooxox


Kerry - you've got that right. Loved that we really had our own space up there in the restaurant so that we could get around and not really disturb anyone too.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bailey&Me said:


> I had an AMAZING time at dinner with all of these sweet ladies. Thank you so much for planning the dinner, Sue. The restaurant, the food, the location, the company...everything was perfect. Thank you!!!


You're welcome, Nida. I'm so glad that you saw the thread on the dinner and PM'd me about coming and that your hotel worked out so well. Sadly, I don't think I'll organize it after this, since someone has been contacting others behind my back saying that I slighted her by not inviting her personally. If she wanted to come all she need to do was PM me or FB message me. Sorry but I can't send an e-mail to everyone I know asking them to the dinner. It was enough making arrangements. It's on a public forum for gosh sakes and past attendees are on a FB list I have. This was really hurtful so maybe someone else should do it in the future.


Maglily said:


> I loved your photos, seeing you all is the next best thing to being there. thanks for sharing all your fun with us. And yes, Kerry's hat is so nice and everyone looks great!


Brenda - I really wish you could have been there. We got a hi from you from Kerry that night. :thumbsup:


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank you for sharing -- I really loved your shirt.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Another fun dinner....as usual!!! :aktion033: 

I enjoy seeing everyone each year....but next year, can we go to the fashion show on Friday night????? I've been wanting to do that for so long...it's always on that Friday night...and I believe it starts at 6pm!!! 

Maybe we could meet for lunch...Friday or Saturday....

I want to do EVERYTHING...LOL...:thumbsup:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sue thank you for being you:smootch: it upsets me when someone goes around and trys to bad mouth others:angry: there are just some people you can never please no matter what.:blush: they need attention, good or bad, just sayin
I love how you have organized all the get togethers, gosh I would never know what my sm looked like if it wasn't for you and Pat and your kind hearts in putting together these special times.
I loved every picture:hugging: we have some beautiful women on sm, as far as Kerry's hat well would you expect anything different, she honest looks like a model, beautiful inside out, just like you Sue


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Beautiful photos of your Hot Mama Dinner 2014! 

I really enjoyed seeing everyone who could join! Thanks so much for sharing with us, Sue! Btw, I LOVE your pretty pullover, you look gorgeous in it!!! :aktion033:

Alexandra


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sue, I can't see how anyone would blame you for not being invited. Gee, I even felt invited from way over here. It seemed clear when it was posted that anyone who is coming should let YOU know. Please don't let this deter you from doing it again. From what I hear it could not have been a more perfect get together. I loved the pics. and it was great to see dear, beautiful Kerry. I sure hope I have the pleasure of meeting her one day!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> Sue, I can't see how anyone would blame you for not being invited. Gee, I even felt invited from way over here. It seemed clear when it was posted that anyone who is coming should let YOU know. Please don't let this deter you from doing it again. From what I hear it could not have been a more perfect get together. I loved the pics. and it was great to see dear, beautiful Kerry. I sure hope I have the pleasure of meeting her one day!



I can't wait to meet everyone next year!! It was so much fun to follow on FB and also here. Watching our breed yesterday with our SM breeders there brought tears to my eyes!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Sue thank you for being you:smootch: it upsets me when someone goes around and trys to bad mouth others:angry: there are just some people you can never please no matter what.:blush: they need attention, good or bad, just sayin
> I love how you have organized all the get togethers, gosh I would never know what my sm looked like if it wasn't for you and Pat and your kind hearts in putting together these special times.
> I loved every picture:hugging: we have some beautiful women on sm, as far as Kerry's hat well would you expect anything different, she honest looks like a model, beautiful inside out, just like you Sue





edelweiss said:


> Sue, I can't see how anyone would blame you for not being invited. Gee, I even felt invited from way over here. It seemed clear when it was posted that anyone who is coming should let YOU know. Please don't let this deter you from doing it again. From what I hear it could not have been a more perfect get together. I loved the pics. and it was great to see dear, beautiful Kerry. I sure hope I have the pleasure of meeting her one day!


Sue, I feel the same way as Paula and Sandi. Please don't let someone discourage you. You are such a good person who is always there for your friends. 

Unfortunately, there will always be someone who cannot be happy for others ... because of their own insecurities. I hate when someone goes behind your back to say negative things (it's happened to me, too) ... it reminds me of how children might act in elementary school. You have so many friends who love you, Sue ... and, that is what counts.

Many hugs for you, dear friend.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Sue, I'm in total agreement with Marie. Please don't take this person seriously. I went back and read your posts in the Progressive Show & SM Hot Mamas Dinner thread and you welcomed any and all to meet up for the show and the dinner. If I were able to go, I surely would have felt welcome and would have known that all I had to do was either respond to the thread or send you a PM. I remember meeting you at Nationals in Orlando last year and you were so friendly and kind and made me feel welcome. You are too nice a person to let anyone make you feel this way.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I agree with what the others said too Sue, it was not expected that you personally invite everyone. 


It's a shame that someone tried to put a damper on others fun, but they were free to join in but for some reason didn't. There were plenty of ways and time, for someone to inquire about the dinner and the arrangements, whether to you or to another person attending.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> You're welcome, Nida. I'm so glad that you saw the thread on the dinner and PM'd me about coming and that your hotel worked out so well. Sadly, I don't think I'll organize it after this, since someone has been contacting others behind my back saying that I slighted her by not inviting her personally. If she wanted to come all she need to do was PM me or FB message me. Sorry but I can't send an e-mail to everyone I know asking them to the dinner. It was enough making arrangements. It's on a public forum for gosh sakes and past attendees are on a FB list I have. This was really hurtful so maybe someone else should do it in the future.


Sue, I am so sorry that you had to deal with that, after all you did to make sure we all had a wonderful dinner together. It is really not fair  I thought it was clear that the invitation was open to any of us who wanted to come. I really appreciate you going out of your way to make all the arrangements. Everything was perfect and I know we all are very appreciative of all you did.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Thank you for orgainizing everything and posting the pictures. I had such a wonderful time meeting everyone again! All the ladies are so very sweet!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Leave my friend Sue alone, whomever you are. 

Thanks for the lovely comments on my hat. I have one in red, too. Lol.

Just thought of a good joke. Aren't there enough bitches (and studs) at Westminster?!! Lol
Xoxoooox


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Awww I loved seeing our SM ladies! You all look great... One of these days, I gotta make ti to one of Pat's great meet ups!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

What fun, great pix!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Great pictures! How nice to meet up for dinner!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Another wonderful get together with some of my favorite friends. Sue you did a phenomenal job organizing. I loved the restaurant and it made traveling into the city so easy being around the block from Penn Station! I don't think I ever got into the city and to my destination any faster. Everything was perfect and I know all of us would be happy to welcome anyone who wants to join! I don't get on SM much lately but I always make sure to come for Secret Santa, rescue raffle, Pat's puppy party and SM hot Mama's dinner!!! Can't wait for next year!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

maltese#1fan said:


> Thank you for sharing -- I really loved your shirt.


Thanks so much, Karen. Got the shirt from the bling people at Nationals last year Perfect place to wear it.


The A Team said:


> Another fun dinner....as usual!!! :aktion033:
> 
> I enjoy seeing everyone each year....but next year, can we go to the fashion show on Friday night????? I've been wanting to do that for so long...it's always on that Friday night...and I believe it starts at 6pm!!!
> 
> ...


I know you want to do everything, Pat. :HistericalSmiley: I know that the Friday nights of the Progressive does have the fashion show. The reason we end up with getting together that Friday night is that some members are in for the show -- if you do it earlier as a lunch - we don't know the show times for Maltese and Juniors until the last minute so it's hard to do lunch. Don't really want to miss the show for lunch. And for those who work in the city, they can come after work instead of coming into the city on the weekend. We always do it early too because of that and so that people from NJ, LI, other boroughs don't get home too late. So not sure what to do down the road. We can talk about it here and see what others think. Also the fashion show is $40 if you buy advance tix and $50 at the door since it's a fundraiser. It's a lot to spend for that and then for dinner. I've been to some events in NYC with those people showing their dogs in costume and don't really enjoy it. They're into their own publicity more than the dogs comfort with the event. Has bothered me and one set of people make the rounds to all of them. :w00t: If we keep it Fridays maybe you could go to the fashion show and meet us afterwards for drinks. Would love to get input from others here. 


Matilda's mommy said:


> Sue thank you for being you:smootch: it upsets me when someone goes around and trys to bad mouth others:angry: there are just some people you can never please no matter what.:blush: they need attention, good or bad, just sayin
> I love how you have organized all the get togethers, gosh I would never know what my sm looked like if it wasn't for you and Pat and your kind hearts in putting together these special times.
> I loved every picture:hugging: we have some beautiful women on sm, as far as Kerry's hat well would you expect anything different, she honest looks like a model, beautiful inside out, just like you Sue


Paula - you are such a good friend. Wish you were coming to NY one day for it. :thumbsup:


Alexa said:


> Beautiful photos of your Hot Mama Dinner 2014!
> 
> I really enjoyed seeing everyone who could join! Thanks so much for sharing with us, Sue! Btw, I LOVE your pretty pullover, you look gorgeous in it!!! :aktion033:
> 
> Alexandra


Thanks, Alexandra. I could have seen you sitting with us there. Wouldn't that be amazing? :chili: You have to come stateside one day. 


edelweiss said:


> Sue, I can't see how anyone would blame you for not being invited. Gee, I even felt invited from way over here. It seemed clear when it was posted that anyone who is coming should let YOU know. Please don't let this deter you from doing it again. From what I hear it could not have been a more perfect get together. I loved the pics. and it was great to see dear, beautiful Kerry. I sure hope I have the pleasure of meeting her one day!


Thanks, Sandi. There's no one like Kerry. Just something about her. :wub::wub:


Chardy said:


> I can't wait to meet everyone next year!! It was so much fun to follow on FB and also here. Watching our breed yesterday with our SM breeders there brought tears to my eyes!


Carol - are you planning on coming for this event next year or Nationals? Hope so. Would be great to meet you.


Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Sue, I feel the same way as Paula and Sandi. Please don't let someone discourage you. You are such a good person who is always there for your friends.
> 
> Unfortunately, there will always be someone who cannot be happy for others ... because of their own insecurities. I hate when someone goes behind your back to say negative things (it's happened to me, too) ... it reminds me of how children might act in elementary school. You have so many friends who love you, Sue ... and, that is what counts.
> 
> Many hugs for you, dear friend.


Thanks, dearest Paula. Love you. :wub:


maggie's mommy said:


> Sue, I'm in total agreement with Marie. Please don't take this person seriously. I went back and read your posts in the Progressive Show & SM Hot Mamas Dinner thread and you welcomed any and all to meet up for the show and the dinner. If I were able to go, I surely would have felt welcome and would have known that all I had to do was either respond to the thread or send you a PM. I remember meeting you at Nationals in Orlando last year and you were so friendly and kind and made me feel welcome. You are too nice a person to let anyone make you feel this way.


Pat - thanks so much. Loved meeting you at Nationals too. :smootch:


Maglily said:


> I agree with what the others said too Sue, it was not expected that you personally invite everyone.
> 
> It's a shame that someone tried to put a damper on others fun, but they were free to join in but for some reason didn't. There were plenty of ways and time, for someone to inquire about the dinner and the arrangements, whether to you or to another person attending.


Thanks, Brenda. I appreciate it.


Bailey&Me said:


> Sue, I am so sorry that you had to deal with that, after all you did to make sure we all had a wonderful dinner together. It is really not fair  I thought it was clear that the invitation was open to any of us who wanted to come. I really appreciate you going out of your way to make all the arrangements. Everything was perfect and I know we all are very appreciative of all you did.


Thank you, Nida. I'm so glad that everyone enjoyed it. Finding the new restaurant, that was so convenient with good food was such a relief. Still remembering what fun we had.:aktion033:


donnad said:


> Thank you for orgainizing everything and posting the pictures. I had such a wonderful time meeting everyone again! All the ladies are so very sweet!


Donna - you're always so much fun to be with. Loved catching up!!


KAG said:


> Leave my friend Sue alone, whomever you are.
> 
> Thanks for the lovely comments on my hat. I have one in red, too. Lol.
> 
> ...


LOL - Kerry, you'll be my protector with your red hat. Kind of like the hats on the guards in "The Wizard of Oz." Oh wait...weren't they guarding the Wicked Witch? Never mind. :innocent:


michellerobison said:


> Awww I loved seeing our SM ladies! You all look great... One of these days, I gotta make ti to one of Pat's great meet ups!


Michelle - you absolutely have to do that. You haven't been at any of the big events!!


TLR said:


> What fun, great pix!


Thanks, Tracey. You would have loved it.


mfa said:


> Great pictures! How nice to meet up for dinner!


Thanks, Florence. As Lucy would say, "And so tasty too." :thumbsup:


mom2bijou said:


> Another wonderful get together with some of my favorite friends. Sue you did a phenomenal job organizing. I loved the restaurant and it made traveling into the city so easy being around the block from Penn Station! I don't think I ever got into the city and to my destination any faster. Everything was perfect and I know all of us would be happy to welcome anyone who wants to join! I don't get on SM much lately but I always make sure to come for Secret Santa, rescue raffle, Pat's puppy party and SM hot Mama's dinner!!! Can't wait for next year!!!


Me too, Tammy. ESPECIALLY because it means it would be summer and we wouldn't be getting snow storms every three days. :w00t::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## love is yuki (Mar 22, 2012)

You all look GREAT! I bet you had a blast : )


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

love is yuki said:


> You all look GREAT! I bet you had a blast : )


We did, Lori!!


----------

